# Sons Cedar Post Bed!!!



## shoal me the money2 (Jan 10, 2008)

Im new too this forum, but I do a little wood work myself, I love the natural grains of wood when I work with them, Im more of a rustic type wood worker, so here is one of my projects I fisnished this winter, for my son. Hope you like!!!! I am working on a cedar intertainment center for my wife, the cedar came out of Liberty County, my father in law, cut down some trees down there and brought me about 100 post, for some fencing around my property. Right now I making projects out of it.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

very nice


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

REALLY nice work, Shoal..I luv that 'rustic' stuff.. Welcome to the 'basement' and keep us up to date with your work.. (pix required !!!) ..LOL

jim


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice work and something your son can cherish. Welcome aboard - glad to have you. Keep us updated on your projects.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very nice. I like the rustic furniture as well.
Keep us 'posted'........lol


----------

